# pain under sternum



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

I wonder if anyone can relate to the symptoms I have had on and off for the last 3 years which I personaly think came about after a course of antibiotics....I have had IBS for the last 10 years, but this horrble burning pain I get under and behind my sternum! sometimes my sternum itself feels very tender to touch, This is also associated with lots of belching expecially after a meal....The other problem I have encounted over the last 3 months is the feeling of nausea which comes in spasms through out the day and sometimes gives me the feeling there is something stuck in the back of my throat....The doctor has had me on a multitude of tablets includeing nexium Which helps with the pain but does'nt help with the nausea, And normally within a couple of weeks of comeing off the tablets the pain returns, I had a endoscopy 2 years ago and even paid for a upper body CT-Skan <Colangeogram> but neither of these showed anything wrong....Any suggestions will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Any help would be much appeciated!!


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Any help would be much appeciated!!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you been tested for H. Pylori, the bacteria that can cause ulcers and gastritis? I had this bacteria and similar symptoms and the pain I felt to the touch was an ulcer. Ulcers can come and go and may not have been present at the precise time you had the endoscopy. Belching is also a common symptom of ulcer. Just a thought............Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you been tested for H. Pylori, the bacteria that can cause ulcers and gastritis? I had this bacteria and similar symptoms and the pain I felt to the touch was an ulcer. Ulcers can come and go and may not have been present at the precise time you had the endoscopy. Belching is also a common symptom of ulcer. Just a thought............Stacey


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

I would be looking at the type of food/meals you are eating and if they are causing excessive stomach acid production. Don't have any idea of your age, but the type of pain you mention can also indicate cardiac problems. Has this been properly checked?


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

I would be looking at the type of food/meals you are eating and if they are causing excessive stomach acid production. Don't have any idea of your age, but the type of pain you mention can also indicate cardiac problems. Has this been properly checked?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I would definitely go with Redclaw on that one. Also, try ginger root caps, two in the am and two at night, it stops almost all gi symptoms and is harmless. They give it to pregnant women.Let us know!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I would definitely go with Redclaw on that one. Also, try ginger root caps, two in the am and two at night, it stops almost all gi symptoms and is harmless. They give it to pregnant women.Let us know!


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

My symptoms from hiatal hernia were similar to the symptoms you describe.Hiatal hernia is a condition where the diaphragm develops a failure at the point where the esophagus passes through. This leads to a situation where the top of the stomach can bulge up through the opening. This then causes the sphincter valve at the stomach/esophagus junction to stop working, resulting in acid reflux.Typical symptoms are pain under the sternum which comes and goes, and/or heartburn ranging from mild to severe, and/or an inability to swallow that can become life threatening.I've had pain such that it felt as though a horse had kicked me in the back of the sternum, and it (the actual bone) was sore to the touch.Treatment includes two types of stomach acid reducers, one of which you are already using, or surgery to correct the diaphragm. (I had good success with moderate symptoms using Gaviscon antacid, which contains a foaming barrier ingredient to make it effective for hours instead of just 45 minutes.)My father had the hiatal hernia surgery and has been good as new for over 20 years.My symptoms went away on their own, but I had to give up playing trombone because it was clearly aggravating the problem.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

My symptoms from hiatal hernia were similar to the symptoms you describe.Hiatal hernia is a condition where the diaphragm develops a failure at the point where the esophagus passes through. This leads to a situation where the top of the stomach can bulge up through the opening. This then causes the sphincter valve at the stomach/esophagus junction to stop working, resulting in acid reflux.Typical symptoms are pain under the sternum which comes and goes, and/or heartburn ranging from mild to severe, and/or an inability to swallow that can become life threatening.I've had pain such that it felt as though a horse had kicked me in the back of the sternum, and it (the actual bone) was sore to the touch.Treatment includes two types of stomach acid reducers, one of which you are already using, or surgery to correct the diaphragm. (I had good success with moderate symptoms using Gaviscon antacid, which contains a foaming barrier ingredient to make it effective for hours instead of just 45 minutes.)My father had the hiatal hernia surgery and has been good as new for over 20 years.My symptoms went away on their own, but I had to give up playing trombone because it was clearly aggravating the problem.


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Jasper,If I were you I would ask your gastroenterologist to do another endoscopy. You did not say how long you have been experiencing the nausea and burning. Have you had them all along with your other symptoms? Also how old are you?


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Jasper,If I were you I would ask your gastroenterologist to do another endoscopy. You did not say how long you have been experiencing the nausea and burning. Have you had them all along with your other symptoms? Also how old are you?


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Jasper, I posted my last message without finishing, I left off asking how old you are, that may make a difference in your diagnosis. another member was right when they mentioned the possiblity of hietal hernia. I dont want to scare you but the fact is that I had a similar pain for many years and eventually was diagnosed with cancer of the esophagus. It is good to get regular endoscopy when you have pain or burning which nexium seems to treat. Esophageal reflux (GERD) is common and can lead to cancer in some individuals. If you are reletively young( I see you are a junior member) you probably don't have to worry now, but I would still recomend an endoscopy every year or so if you are having symptoms like yours. My cancer was caught early and with surgery I am cancer free but if I had caught my condition a little later I might not be here to post this message. Endoscopy is very important for GERD patients. Also there are other tests like barium swallow that can diagnose hiatel hernia and reflux just to see if you have those. Your docotr might order that test first but if the treatment does not address your symptoms ask for endoscopy also. Health insurance is a good idea too.Hope all is well with you, again I don't want to scare you just inform you of the possiblities.














Diana


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Jasper, I posted my last message without finishing, I left off asking how old you are, that may make a difference in your diagnosis. another member was right when they mentioned the possiblity of hietal hernia. I dont want to scare you but the fact is that I had a similar pain for many years and eventually was diagnosed with cancer of the esophagus. It is good to get regular endoscopy when you have pain or burning which nexium seems to treat. Esophageal reflux (GERD) is common and can lead to cancer in some individuals. If you are reletively young( I see you are a junior member) you probably don't have to worry now, but I would still recomend an endoscopy every year or so if you are having symptoms like yours. My cancer was caught early and with surgery I am cancer free but if I had caught my condition a little later I might not be here to post this message. Endoscopy is very important for GERD patients. Also there are other tests like barium swallow that can diagnose hiatel hernia and reflux just to see if you have those. Your docotr might order that test first but if the treatment does not address your symptoms ask for endoscopy also. Health insurance is a good idea too.Hope all is well with you, again I don't want to scare you just inform you of the possiblities.














Diana


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FYI--Junior vs Senior member is not age related.It is based on how many times you have posted.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FYI--Junior vs Senior member is not age related.It is based on how many times you have posted.K.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

If your endoscopy was negative you don't have a hiatal hernia or it should have showed up. Again I would visit a cardiologist.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

If your endoscopy was negative you don't have a hiatal hernia or it should have showed up. Again I would visit a cardiologist.


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thankyou all for your comments!! I am 36 years old and have normally kept quite active, The pain under the sturnum always seems to be releived when I am on the <nexium or lansprazole> but soon returns when the treatment has finished....The NAUSEA is entirely different!! Nothing seems to shift it, I have tryed ginger root and all sorts of other treatments with no avail it just keeps pulling me down every day....My heart rate is about 58-64 at rest, But I have spoken to my doctor about the pain under my sturnum and possible links to my heart and he just does'nt seem interested at all, He just shakes his head at me and looks at me in disbeleif, I find it very dificult to come to terms with because of his lack of interest in everything I put forward to him.....Many times he has told me its all sycosematic and I can't have anything too seriouse because there would be a indication on my blood tests, Beleive me its like banging my head on the wall!! He's keeps asuring me that my weight loss and all the other problems I present him with are are due to my deppresion and anxiety, Its virtualy impossible to get this doctor or any of the other dotors in this surgery to perform anymore tests....Any ideas from anyone would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thankyou all for your comments!! I am 36 years old and have normally kept quite active, The pain under the sturnum always seems to be releived when I am on the <nexium or lansprazole> but soon returns when the treatment has finished....The NAUSEA is entirely different!! Nothing seems to shift it, I have tryed ginger root and all sorts of other treatments with no avail it just keeps pulling me down every day....My heart rate is about 58-64 at rest, But I have spoken to my doctor about the pain under my sturnum and possible links to my heart and he just does'nt seem interested at all, He just shakes his head at me and looks at me in disbeleif, I find it very dificult to come to terms with because of his lack of interest in everything I put forward to him.....Many times he has told me its all sycosematic and I can't have anything too seriouse because there would be a indication on my blood tests, Beleive me its like banging my head on the wall!! He's keeps asuring me that my weight loss and all the other problems I present him with are are due to my deppresion and anxiety, Its virtualy impossible to get this doctor or any of the other dotors in this surgery to perform anymore tests....Any ideas from anyone would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony, I am sorry I called you Jasper before, anyway, I think you should go get an endoscopy, my Doctors said my pain under my sternum was psychosomatic too and they shook their heads also. But I am living proof that there can be serious illness going on that a doctor cannot recognize. If the pain is only relieved by nexium or drugs like it you could have Barretts esophagus or worse, cancer of the esophagus. It is relatively rare but I am on an esophogeal cancer e-mail list and believe me if you don't get diagnosed early you might not make it past 40 if that's what you have. I had esophogeal cancer, it was detected early and I had my espohagus removed. Not a fun surgery but better than dying.Don't ignore your symptoms, get another docotr or ask for a referral to a gastroenterologist and ask for another endoscopy. Esophogeal cancer grows and spreads really quickly.listen to my advice, Please!Best wishesDiana


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony, I am sorry I called you Jasper before, anyway, I think you should go get an endoscopy, my Doctors said my pain under my sternum was psychosomatic too and they shook their heads also. But I am living proof that there can be serious illness going on that a doctor cannot recognize. If the pain is only relieved by nexium or drugs like it you could have Barretts esophagus or worse, cancer of the esophagus. It is relatively rare but I am on an esophogeal cancer e-mail list and believe me if you don't get diagnosed early you might not make it past 40 if that's what you have. I had esophogeal cancer, it was detected early and I had my espohagus removed. Not a fun surgery but better than dying.Don't ignore your symptoms, get another docotr or ask for a referral to a gastroenterologist and ask for another endoscopy. Esophogeal cancer grows and spreads really quickly.listen to my advice, Please!Best wishesDiana


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi diana...I only had a endoscopy about 18mths ago, And recently had a good work out with blood tests includeing <FBC,THYROID,ESR,LIVER FUNCTION, GLUCOSE, and other things I don't know about....I also had a ct-skan 2 years ago, which is one of the reasons my doctor is reluctant to do any more tests, By what you are saying you have certanly put the frighteners on me but my doctor seems to think that anything sinister would normaly give a indication in your blood.....Or do you think I should still push him for more tests??


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi diana...I only had a endoscopy about 18mths ago, And recently had a good work out with blood tests includeing <FBC,THYROID,ESR,LIVER FUNCTION, GLUCOSE, and other things I don't know about....I also had a ct-skan 2 years ago, which is one of the reasons my doctor is reluctant to do any more tests, By what you are saying you have certanly put the frighteners on me but my doctor seems to think that anything sinister would normaly give a indication in your blood.....Or do you think I should still push him for more tests??


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I think you need a different doctor. Even if you don't have esophageal cancer he should be more proactive. People with a lot of gerd and pain under the sternum need yearly endoscopies. I did not have any markers in my blood either. My blood was always within normal limits. What is your insurance? If you are in a capitated HMO for instance your doctor is not paid at all for your visits if you need to go to a specialist, sometimes she or he is even penalized for tests that he runs. Maybe everything is fine, but that's what you want to find out, isn't it?Sorry to scare you, I just wish someone had scared me earlier so that I did not have to have the surgery. Best Wishes


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I think you need a different doctor. Even if you don't have esophageal cancer he should be more proactive. People with a lot of gerd and pain under the sternum need yearly endoscopies. I did not have any markers in my blood either. My blood was always within normal limits. What is your insurance? If you are in a capitated HMO for instance your doctor is not paid at all for your visits if you need to go to a specialist, sometimes she or he is even penalized for tests that he runs. Maybe everything is fine, but that's what you want to find out, isn't it?Sorry to scare you, I just wish someone had scared me earlier so that I did not have to have the surgery. Best Wishes


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you diana for your help!!My doctor is the gastro doc at my surgery but he seems to have labelled me with IBS and stress related symptoms of depresion that he just won't be pushed into giveing me any further tests....I have tryed seeing the other doc's at the surgery but They all seem to stick together and won't interfere with my doctor's diagnosis, He always give's me the impression that I had far to many tests done 2 years ago that was a waste of time and in his own words he said: <I'M NOT GOING DOWN THAT ROAD AGAIN> Beleive me I find it very frustrating and have 2 lovelly children to care about but the doc's at my surgery seem so negative which beleive me is hard to bear sometimes....


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you diana for your help!!My doctor is the gastro doc at my surgery but he seems to have labelled me with IBS and stress related symptoms of depresion that he just won't be pushed into giveing me any further tests....I have tryed seeing the other doc's at the surgery but They all seem to stick together and won't interfere with my doctor's diagnosis, He always give's me the impression that I had far to many tests done 2 years ago that was a waste of time and in his own words he said: <I'M NOT GOING DOWN THAT ROAD AGAIN> Beleive me I find it very frustrating and have 2 lovelly children to care about but the doc's at my surgery seem so negative which beleive me is hard to bear sometimes....


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I agree with Diana. Try a new doc, new hospital and don't tell them the history of the others opinions. Just tell them you have a pain under the sternum and see what he does. He will probably redo all tests which is what you need.Good luck!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I agree with Diana. Try a new doc, new hospital and don't tell them the history of the others opinions. Just tell them you have a pain under the sternum and see what he does. He will probably redo all tests which is what you need.Good luck!


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have just seen the call out doc who nows my history and he has the same conclusion as my doc, He also said that less than 2 years ago I went through a barrage of x-rays includeing <2 chest x-rays, ct-skan, barium x-ray and ultrasound scan and gave me the impresion that he agreed with the other doc's because he did'nt think I should go through any more radiation just yet....I find this all very confuseing as what to do, I tryed stateing my case to him but all he could say was to calm down and try to get into things to take my mind off it, He has also given me some medication called <prochlorperazine> for the nausea, I am at a total loss as what to do as all the doc's seem to have reached the same conclusion, I keep trying to tell myself they're must be right but I am really loseing confidence in them, But surley now I have seen 4 different doc's and all of them keep reaching the same diagnosis!! Do I listen or still keep creating a fuss??


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have just seen the call out doc who nows my history and he has the same conclusion as my doc, He also said that less than 2 years ago I went through a barrage of x-rays includeing <2 chest x-rays, ct-skan, barium x-ray and ultrasound scan and gave me the impresion that he agreed with the other doc's because he did'nt think I should go through any more radiation just yet....I find this all very confuseing as what to do, I tryed stateing my case to him but all he could say was to calm down and try to get into things to take my mind off it, He has also given me some medication called <prochlorperazine> for the nausea, I am at a total loss as what to do as all the doc's seem to have reached the same conclusion, I keep trying to tell myself they're must be right but I am really loseing confidence in them, But surley now I have seen 4 different doc's and all of them keep reaching the same diagnosis!! Do I listen or still keep creating a fuss??


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I just talked to my husband who is a Doctor, and he said that if you were his patient he would repeat the CT scan of the abdomen, Do a Hydoscan ot the Gallbladder and repeat the Endoscopy. I realize now that you are in England, socialized medicine can be a pain when you need tests like those, kind of similar to american HMOs.Anyone with pain like yours has something going on.On the other hand, you can make some dietary changes that may help if there truly is nothing lifethreatening going on.Eliminate soft drinks and coffee.Eliminate wheat and wheat based products.Eliminate Dairy.If you feel better not eating those things you might have food allergies. If you stop eating those things or go on a more stringent elimination diet and still have the pain, maybe something more serious is going on.I am sorry to have made you so nervous, I just feel concern. Please take care and I hope that nothing is seriously wrong with you.Diana


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I just talked to my husband who is a Doctor, and he said that if you were his patient he would repeat the CT scan of the abdomen, Do a Hydoscan ot the Gallbladder and repeat the Endoscopy. I realize now that you are in England, socialized medicine can be a pain when you need tests like those, kind of similar to american HMOs.Anyone with pain like yours has something going on.On the other hand, you can make some dietary changes that may help if there truly is nothing lifethreatening going on.Eliminate soft drinks and coffee.Eliminate wheat and wheat based products.Eliminate Dairy.If you feel better not eating those things you might have food allergies. If you stop eating those things or go on a more stringent elimination diet and still have the pain, maybe something more serious is going on.I am sorry to have made you so nervous, I just feel concern. Please take care and I hope that nothing is seriously wrong with you.Diana


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thankyou again diana for getting back to me!!I think the only way I will get another ct-skan in this country is if i paid for it myself again its annoying because they must make so many blunders with there lack of useing the proper diagnostic tools....Do you think there is a worry that too many x-rays can be danderouse because of the radiation although in small amounts???The last doc just gave me the impression that I was already bombarded with x-rays and did'nt think it was wise to repeat the process.....


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thankyou again diana for getting back to me!!I think the only way I will get another ct-skan in this country is if i paid for it myself again its annoying because they must make so many blunders with there lack of useing the proper diagnostic tools....Do you think there is a worry that too many x-rays can be danderouse because of the radiation although in small amounts???The last doc just gave me the impression that I was already bombarded with x-rays and did'nt think it was wise to repeat the process.....


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I don't know what to tell you, I don't think too many xrays are dangerous if you need to be diagnosed. And you are uncomfortable. If you believe in a higher power maybe praying would be the best thing right now.Diana


----------



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,I don't know what to tell you, I don't think too many xrays are dangerous if you need to be diagnosed. And you are uncomfortable. If you believe in a higher power maybe praying would be the best thing right now.Diana


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

As far as hiatal hernia, please understand that it is a transient condition. It is possible to miss it completely when looking at a diagnostic test like a single X-ray, if the top of the stomach currently happens to be on the correct side of the diaphragm.The fact that your pain symptom goes away when on Nexium, and that your symptoms also include belching, to me strongly suggests the esophageal sphincter valve malfunction typical of hiatal hernia.I wonder why you are going off Nexium if it appears to be working. I cannot tolerate that type of medicine (lansoprazole, omeprazole) for some reason, but it is very effective stuff for those who can.You don't want to go for a sustained period with the heartburn because it is evidence that your esophagus is being continously burned by stomach acid. (Stomach acid is Hydrochloric acid with a pH of around 2, very strong stuff).An endoscopy could *possibly* also miss hiatal hernia.IMHO, what you need is a barium swallow X-ray, or better yet fluoroscopy, where the situation is watched during the process of digesting the barium fluid.Good luck on getting a solid diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

As far as hiatal hernia, please understand that it is a transient condition. It is possible to miss it completely when looking at a diagnostic test like a single X-ray, if the top of the stomach currently happens to be on the correct side of the diaphragm.The fact that your pain symptom goes away when on Nexium, and that your symptoms also include belching, to me strongly suggests the esophageal sphincter valve malfunction typical of hiatal hernia.I wonder why you are going off Nexium if it appears to be working. I cannot tolerate that type of medicine (lansoprazole, omeprazole) for some reason, but it is very effective stuff for those who can.You don't want to go for a sustained period with the heartburn because it is evidence that your esophagus is being continously burned by stomach acid. (Stomach acid is Hydrochloric acid with a pH of around 2, very strong stuff).An endoscopy could *possibly* also miss hiatal hernia.IMHO, what you need is a barium swallow X-ray, or better yet fluoroscopy, where the situation is watched during the process of digesting the barium fluid.Good luck on getting a solid diagnosis and treatment.


----------

